# Dual boot of windows7 & freebsd



## sandeep (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi........I am Sandeep ... i am new to the freebsd, right now i have windows 7 on my laptop. how will i dual boot of win7 & freebsd.
my laptop configuration:
intel core i7 processor
500GB hard disk 4GB ddr3 RAM.
plz guide me........


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2010)

Do not post questions in the HowTo & Faqs Forum! http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3888

And search the forums before asking questions. The issue of dual booting has been done to death.


----------



## bloodtears (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe this thread will be helpful to you 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14222&highlight=dual+booting


----------

